

Detect a Mobile Browser in 220 bytes (Using PHP) - justindocanto
http://www.justindocanto.com/scripts/detect-a-mobile-device-user-in-php

======
Turing_Machine
Looks useful, but please don't routinely redirect iPad users to the mobile
version of your site. Typically any site that works on desktop Safari will
work just fine on the iPad. It will almost certainly work much better than a
mobile layout that's optimized for a 3" screen.

~~~
justindocanto
Very true. Idk how that slipped my mind. Maybe i'll add in an argument to skip
detection of an iPad. Thanks for bringing that up. =)

